# Thoughts on these breeders



## Schaferhunde (Nov 2, 2012)

***Note, I don't plan on getting a GSD for at least three years, more likely four years.***



*Blackthorn Kennel
*

*Narnia Kennels*


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

If you plan on training and competing then there are better options out there. If not, then either will do ok.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

The breeder at Narnia kennels just won the New England 2013 IPO Regionals with her female with a very nice performance.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I have been told by SAR handlers in Canada that Narnia breeds some great search dogs.


----------



## Schaferhunde (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who has answered so far!

Packen I am looking to compete. I am interest in many venues Schutzhund, Herding, Weight Pulling,& IPO. 

What breeders do you recommend? Feel free to PM with the recommendations if you want.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I disagree with Packen on Blackthorn, considering what Christine has put out there, but that's my opinion. She's got dogs in service work, SAR, IPO, various AKC events, etc.

I have a Blackthorn dog that is my service dog in training and should be ready to work full time by late spring/early summer. His sister (from the repeat litter) belongs to my good friend and is her guide dog.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Schaferhunde said:


> Packen I am looking to compete. I am interest in many venues Schutzhund, Herding, Weight Pulling,& IPO.
> 
> What breeders do you recommend? Feel free to PM with the recommendations if you want.


The first step is to make a list of the major championships (Bundesseiger, WUSV etc), Next step is to list the winners for several years. Third step is to list the breeders of these dogs. Final step to make selection. Pretty black and white, performance does not lie


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Is the op planning to compete at the BSP-


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

holland said:


> Is the op planning to compete at the BSP-


Dunno, but getting the right dog improves ones chances of success even at club level. Get a dog bred for club level or below and get ready to play those odds, not worth it.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

You have plenty of time. There are lots of great breeders out there. Having said that, I one of my three came from a breeder who imported both parents from Robin Winters at Narnia. Robin uses a lot of Czech lines in her program and is very active in IPO. My Narnia daughter tracks like a fiend, and has a monster grip at only 7 months old. Her obedience however is almost non existent yet. There is also another forum member here who imported her dog from Narnia. Her username is Sunflowers. You could send her a pm about her experience. Christine at Blackthorn is a member here on the forum and there are several members with dogs that came from her. She has a very active facebook page. You could follow it for a while and see if you like her program.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Packen said:


> The first step is to make a list of the major championships (Bundesseiger, WUSV etc), Next step is to list the winners for several years. Third step is to list the breeders of these dogs. Final step to make selection. Pretty black and white, performance does not lie


How about looking at the top ten in stead of just the winners. Sometimes a stronger dog might have finished several places down. I think if you see similar bred dogs competing at a high level across different events and years it is a great place to start,even if they are not the winners.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Schaferhunde said:


> I am interest in many venues Schutzhund, Herding, Weight Pulling,& IPO.
> 
> What breeders do you recommend?


Different dogs for different things (and maybe for different training styles, too).

Blackthorn is a good, solid breeder whose dogs are successful in many different venues, as Xeph said. I like her dogs and I would recommend them. The ones I've seen have been really nice dogs who are successful in performance venues and also make good living companions, although they are a little bigger than I personally would want (but then I'm not entirely sure I'm going to end up with a GSD at _all_ because my ideal size/shape runs closer to Mals and Tervs, so take that with a grain of salt).

I don't know Narnia except by reputation, but from everything I've heard, that reputation is good.

I think it's great that you're starting to look so far ahead, because that gives you plenty of time to touch base with the breeders, find out if they've placed any dogs in your area, and try to go see them at work. Getting out to see the dogs with your own eyes is what really matters.


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

I train with Robin, I'd suggest contacting her directly she's very helpful.


----------



## Schaferhunde (Nov 2, 2012)

What is BSP-? 

I feel stupid asking about, but I have no clue what it means. I haven't even heard of it before.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

BSP (Bundessieger Prüfung) is the German national SchH/IPO3 championships.


----------



## SpookyShepherd (Oct 12, 2010)

Late to the game, but I have two Blackthorn dogs... same dam, different sire. My P-pup is going on three now and has been an awesome home and sport dog. She trains/competes in AKC Rally, Obedience, and Agility. Titled Rally Excellent shortly after turning two. She also holds a Junior Herding Dog title through the American Herding Breeds Association. I've taken a lot of time getting her agility work right before we started trailing. In her first competition she had qualifying runs in all three course types. Hope to finish off those titles in two weekends. We also started with PSA training a month and a half ago. At almost three years of age and having never seen a sleeve in her life, she picked up on the game almost immediately. And her obedience is just as good as the dogs who have been there a while too. Our S-litter dog is started in the same sports, but we got him at about a year old, and he's a bit slower to mature than the female.

Anyway, long story short. Blackthorn has been a great breeder for us and certainly produces sporty dogs. Granted, within any given litter there will be a range of personalities. The breeder will help match the puppy's drive levels to the right home. And I can say that Christine does a PHENOMENAL job of matching pups to people!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Packen said:


> The first step is to make a list of the major championships (Bundesseiger, WUSV etc), Next step is to list the winners for several years. Third step is to list the breeders of these dogs. Final step to make selection. Pretty black and white, performance does not lie



totally skewed way to look at getting a dog in the US from a good breeder who knows what they are producing....

Winning does not always have as much to do with performance as with politics, training, politics.....all you have to do is go to one WUSV or National and see it in action.....

Lee


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

wolfstraum said:


> totally skewed way to look at getting a dog in the US from a good breeder who knows what they are producing....
> 
> Winning does not always have as much to do with performance as with politics, training, politics.....all you have to do is go to one WUSV or National and see it in action.....
> 
> Lee


It is skewed from a typical breeder's point of view, I agree


----------

